# Scottish Meet - Air rifle shooting, Sunday 29th July



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Calling all hot-shots!!










I was thinking about organising a Scottish event on Sunday 29th July, and found a venue at Cluny Clays, near Kirkcaldy

http://www.clunyclays.co.uk/airrifleshooting.htm

Weather is obviously unpredicatable, but I see they offer indoor air-rifle shooting...we could get a wee competition going on the day for the hot-shot of the day [smiley=rifle.gif]

I dare say we can get a trophy organised as well 

Cost of a session per person is £14.50, so I thought if we could get 10 or more people shooting, it would make it worthwhile...maybe even go for two sessions if there is enough demand!

*Minimum age to shoot is 10*

Plenty to do for kids and families as well - restaurant on site http://www.clunyclays.co.uk/menu.htm and activities for any younger kids

1) Pete & Hev - two to shoot
2) Val & Andy - one to shoot
3) Trev & Evelyn - two to shoot
4) Dave (Jac-In-A-Box) & Jackie - two to shoot
5) James - one to shoot
6) Phil & Audi - two to shoot
7) Dztt - possible
8 ) Genie_V1 - one to shoot
9)
10)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm off , put me down to shoot ,Val to watch . You bringing the A6? :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Probably


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just thinking of an alternative way of getting there :wink:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the invite, unfortunately I will be offshore!  
Still having popped my cherry when it comes to a "meet".......

Hope it's a good one for you all.

Stuart.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Provisionally I should be up for this, will need to check on date etc first but sounds fun [smiley=rifle.gif] 

Darron


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the invite, will be home for this but having only half a roof on the house and a BIG hole where the garage should be lots of work to be done inside and the sons getting married on the 3rd of August don't think i will have the time, the last time the TT was out on a run was Errol last year.

Have a good day,

WeebeasTTie


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

will check if can get day off nxt week when get bck to work


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry folks will be away at work then not back till the 8th Aug [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jgtt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

unfortunately im working,hope you all have a gid day.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Dave (Jac-In-A-Box) hopes to come along


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

phope said:


> Dave (Jac-In-A-Box) hopes to come along


You've just incurred my wrath Peter :wink: I would like to point out that I'm Jac-in-a-Box, not Dave!

*Jac*kie-*in-a-Box*ster was my play on words and not Dave's (He's too intellectually challenged to come up with that) It was he who stole my username and I'm now reclaiming it - and the TT 

Jackie x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Dave (Jac-In-A-Box) hopes to come along
> ...


Now go and sit on the naughty step Peter :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Dave (Jac-In-A-Box) hopes to come along
> ...


* hangs head in shame *


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I should be up for this Peter ..........I'll confirm 1 or 2 in a few days 

cheers
Jimmy (or James as known to Trev :wink: )


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

hey am up for this, but will confirm nearer the time as i may be working.

cheers

danny


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds a good day, unfortunately I don't think I am going to be able to make it along that day but I'll confirm as soon as possible...........winning another trophy for shooting would have been fun too :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

JIB - spoken like a true HT 

Doubt it that we can make this as we're at a 40th party the night before.

Hope you all have a good time.

Cheers

(I only go for the Hev hug anyway) :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> (I only go for the Hev hug anyway) :roll: :lol:


But I'll be there!!!!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Hev x


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the invite guys. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it but hope to get to a meet some point soon.

Cheers

Craig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Definite 1 for me for now  Maybe get another nearer the time...........


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

what time are you looking to kick this off at????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've booked a hotel in Edinburgh for the Satrurday so we're coming.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> what time are you looking to kick this off at????


Better make it later your going to be hung over after Saturday night :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> what time are you looking to kick this off at????


Probably early afternoon - 1-2pm perhaps


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll phone them tomorrow and book this properly 

Would people prefer to do both archery and shooting or just shooting - £25 or £19 is the cost

Got email from them



> We've nothing in the diary yet for 29th July, what time were you thinking of arriving?
> 
> I don't know if you've been to the indoor 10 metre air rifle set up ay Cluny but thought I'd best give you some information.
> The rifles are .22 daystate pneumatic air rifles with telescopic sights.
> ...


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd be up for both if I can manage to sell some stuff first so I've got money :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Some money !!!! Your the richest kid on here you tight git 

Peter add another two names Phil & Audi Cheers 

Is this going to be fancy dress ? I know a few that's up for it :wink: & put us down for both events mate 

(Seems a bit quiet on this Scottish event will have to sort that out :lol: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> (Seems a bit quiet on this Scottish event will have to sort that out :lol: )


very quiet but seeing as we are sitting by the pool in the sun this week I ll try to sort that out lol 
Put me down for both Peter seeing as we are coming up the cheap way .


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Get Val to take a picture of you in you're thong that'll kick start a conversation [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > (Seems a bit quiet on this Scottish event will have to sort that out :lol: )
> ...


we've got one of them outside our house the now as well, runs the full lenght of the street, not very deep and not very warm right enough. Still enough to get the mankini out though :wink:

Trev, I'm saving for a house, if i buy stuff for the car/fun I get shouted at  :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Get Val to take a picture of you in you're thong that'll kick start a conversation [smiley=gossip.gif]


You said I couldn't borrow it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


So have we it's called the river forth :wink: 
Darran wait till the rings on your finger it get worse :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Get Val to take a picture of you in you're thong that'll kick start a conversation [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


That's cause peters has it this week  said he had a meeting with a big wanker, sorry a big banker


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> So have we it's called the river forth :wink:
> Darran wait till the rings on your finger it get worse :roll:


With the price of the stuff Zoes been looking at its gonna take a lonnnnnngggg tme to save up for that :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > So have we it's called the river forth :wink:
> ...


[/quote]

She's worth it kid you've got yourself a wee cracker in Zoe  keep your diary clear for the start of next year as we are having a big do when we get back


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Updated


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Have reserved for 10 spaces for 1 hour of archery and shooting at £19 p/p for Sunday 29th at 2pm


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahh good I may just be able to stretch for the £19 :lol: at least I can get a liein for it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

£19:00 p/p  no wanting to buy the guns just want a shot of it :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

10 spaces booked at the moment but can easy add more


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Would like to join y'all for some shootin'


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Updated


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Would like to join y'all for some shootin'


O Ma god John Wayne's making a come back make sure we stand at the back of him when it's his turn :lol: :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


>


Omg here we go


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Better play safe lads, let Matin have the cork gun and wee Ryan the slug gun


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]

For a Scottish event this close it is veeerrryyyyyyy quiet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Heard through the grape vine your weddings not got to be a quiet affair Darron :lol: 
( not got our invite yet, have you got ours yet posted out last week


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Im still working on the wedding fund before the wedding invites will be going out...and the stuff zoe is looking at i wouldnt hold your breath for it happening anytime soon :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Pete & posse,

We would love to come along but I'm taking Adrian to Old Trafford on the 29th to watch a couple of Olympic football matches, Brazil v Belarus and New Zealand v Egypt

My money is on Martin for the rifle shooting and Brazil for the football

Have an excellent time 

Cheerio
James


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

We meeting up somewhere before this and heading in together? 
All I know is it's on the wrong side of the Forth :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> We meeting up somewhere before this and heading in together?
> All I know is it's on the wrong side of the Forth :wink:


Suppose that'll be the posh side of the Forth........eh Daz :lol: Remember your disco gear lever surround 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll have a word with Hev later, and see

Do folk want to meet up before we go there, or just all meet up at the venue?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> I'll have a word with Hev later, and see
> 
> Do folk want to meet up before we go there, or just all meet up at the venue?


I vote for Kirkcaldy station as the meeting point lol


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a word with Hev later, and see
> ...


You would :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > We meeting up somewhere before this and heading in together?
> ...


I'll meet up with you guys on the posh side of the forth :wink: or at my bit if you like ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Seems a bit of a long journey for you to come to this side of the Forth isnt it trev? :roll:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Too far for me, but I hope you guys have a great day. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I can meet up at yours Trev if that's ok with you and your good lady  ........we can sort a time when we know what's doing :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem James one cup or two :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hev & I willl be picking up Andy & Val from Kirkcaldy station around 1.15pm, and then heading out to the venue

Start time is 2pm - meet you guys at the venue around 1.30-1.40pm?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:



> No problem James one cup or two :lol:


One Trevor.......unless I get lucky :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > No problem James one cup or two :lol:
> ...


Your no that lucky one it is :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

one cup or two? where was my offer


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> one cup or two? where was my offer


Your special cups are always ready Darron


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > one cup or two? where was my offer
> ...


He's certainly special Trev :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I wonder why i put up with this sometimes then i remember it must be one of your senile moments so i let it pass :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> I wonder why i put up with this sometimes then i remember it must be one of your senile moments so i let it pass :wink: :lol:


He gets a load of them Darron it's an age thing, :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

phope said:


> Hev & I willl be picking up Andy & Val from Kirkcaldy station around 1.15pm, and then heading out to the venue
> 
> Start time is 2pm - meet you guys at the venue around 1.30-1.40pm?


That's going to be tight in the TTRS - you going to tie them onto the roll bars? :roll:

(fraternising with the outcast of the ttf aswell, will that be allowed? [smiley=gossip.gif] )


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why i put up with this sometimes then i remember it must be one of your senile moments so i let it pass :wink: :lol:
> ...


He just cannae keep up wi us young'ins :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


 :lol: is that a complement or p taking :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a compliment Trev  Or u can ask Zoe why I didn't buy his orbit ring.........then we'll see who thinks who feels senile :lol:


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi to all

Sorry not going to manage to attend on this occasion  
Have a good day to you all !

William


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> It's a compliment Trev  Or u can ask Zoe why I didn't buy his orbit ring.........then we'll see who thinks who feels senile :lol:


  ooooo I wouldnt cross Zoe if I was you, shes already got her eye on a few things to splash the cash on :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Have asked the venue to keep 12 spaces free for Sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave & Jac has been on the phone tonight mentioned that they won't be able to get down for the meet as some thing has turned up and hope we all have a good one


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I'm up so thats a good start o the day :roll: might have time to clean the car as well


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys - Thanks for a great wee shoot [smiley=rifle.gif] , and particular thanks to phope for organising.
Sorry I had to dissapper (again) so sharpish.

Thats a great place for a meet, and maybe we could make it an annual thing with a drive either side of the [smiley=rifle.gif]? Perhaps with the Clays too?

Any way - big thanks again - Cheers

Martin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, that was a good laugh 

I'd be up for doing clays sometime in the future at the venue - seemed pretty good facilities


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Was a good day out nice to try something a bit different, did feel a tad nervous having jimmy behind me on the Archery though :lol: 
Would be fun to try again and Zoe says thanks for letting me sort of win the bottle of bubbly.
[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Really enjoyed the day.....something completely different and good crowd  Thanks to Peter for organising [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I should really look into the meet section more often! Sounds like I missed a good day.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Cheechy - do you park your car on main road in Biggar regularly?

Martin


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

genie_v1 said:


> Hi Cheechy - do you park your car on main road in Biggar regularly?
> 
> Martin


No - so it sounds we have another red RS fairly close to Edinburgh lol!

I work not to far away from Lomond Audi Edinburgh.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Any chance of doing this in 2013.... I think I'm a year late.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Might do 

I can start a new thread this week?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If you do, give this old timer a nudge on FB.... I get all muddled with this internet technology caboodle thingy-ma-bob.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=317807


----------

